# Worthless wood



## tbird (Jun 17, 2009)

I've done two worthless wood blanks and they both have milky/cloudy spots 
in the alumilite in the smallest nooks of the blank. This has happened when sanding. Is there something I am doing wrong?  What is the best way to sand one of these blanks?


----------



## TomW (Jun 17, 2009)

I suspect you are uncovering bubbles, caused by moisture.  Was the wood REALLY dry?

Tom


----------



## tbird (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm assuming so. I got the blanks from someone else.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 18, 2009)

Marcia,

If the blanks were mine, please let me know.  I have an uncoditional guarantee and would want to take care of the problem if they are defective or you are unhappy.

If they are not mine, can you post a picture of what you are talking about?


----------



## tbird (Jun 21, 2009)

No, Curtis they aren't your blanks. These are my first attempts with WW and Alumilite and I noticed the same milky spots on both blanks, but I don't notice those spots on other peoples pens. I would like to get into casting my own, someday:tongue:, but not if I can't get them right!


----------



## dasimm (Jun 22, 2009)

I had this happen to me when I first started casting with Alumilite. No one was ever able to identify the cause, but I found if I let the blanks set for about 5-7 days before I turned them then this problem went away.

I "suspect" (I have no evidence to back this) that the Alumilite was not 100% cured. Giving it additional time to set seems to have resolved this issue - for me at least.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 22, 2009)

Marcia,

Where are the milky spots?  It is hard to tell by the pics.  Would it be possible to take some close-ups of the area in question?

David,  It is most definately not Alumilite that has not cured unless you did not get it mixed thoroughly.  Without seeing close up pictures, it is hard to say for sure.

To both of you...always make darn sure you are getting itujjkpo;/ mixed thoroghly.  Throw away Alumilite's direction on dye...mix your parts A and B BEFORE adding any colorant of any kind.  Use a clear plastic cup and you will be able to see when the 2 parts are thoroughly mixed.  When you first pour them together, they will be cloudy.  Mix until it is completely clear with no streaks.  Then add your colorant.


----------



## tbird (Jun 22, 2009)

Curtis, not sure if this helps. I can't seem to get a good close up with the camera.
http://s495.photobucket.com/albums/rr318/bubbasz1/?action=view&current=DSC_0084-1-1.jpg

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 22, 2009)

Marcia,

Still can not really see it that well but I am wondering if it could be tiny air bubbles up agains the wood?  Is you wood COMPLETELY dry?


----------



## tbird (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the blanks are dry and its possible they are air bubbles since the only place the spots show are in the tight, small crevices of the wood. I'll just keep trying.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Marcia, if you have one that is destined for the trash, why don't you send it to me and let me look at it closely.  I've been at this quite a while and have run into most issues.  Seeing it in person my just be what it takes to diagnose the problem.  Let me know if you want to do this and I will send you my address.


----------

